# Post Pics of your Altolamps!!!



## MidNightCowBoy

Altolamps are one of my favorite types of fish and definitely my favorite tang. Here is a pic of my 3" black calvus. I can't wait until he is full grown (as well as the 3 others I have). I'd be interested to see other peoples "prize altolamps."


----------



## 24Tropheus

My Gold head comps are still babies. :lol: 
http://i84.photobucket.com/albums/k35/2 ... A60019.jpg
Rubbish photo of one, six months ago at about 1"


----------



## MidNightCowBoy

24Tropheus said:


> My Gold head comps are still babies. :lol:
> http://i84.photobucket.com/albums/k35/2 ... A60019.jpg
> Rubbish photo of one, six months ago at about 1"


Here let me help you with that


----------



## paparossco

here is my grumpy old man










cheers
rosco


----------



## Furcifer158

How do i post a pic? got a great looking Fire Fin to show off


----------



## Charlutz

My wild caught male gold head, just under 5"










If I could ever get him out of the community tank, I have three wild caught females waiting to meet him!


----------



## MidNightCowBoy

Furcifer158 said:


> How do i post a pic? got a great looking Fire Fin to show off


It's pretty easy. you have to have the picture on a public website somewhere. If you don't already get a photobucket account. Then you use the "image tag" and its







. Like in Tropheus's post above, I just took the url he posted and put it between the image tags.

Charlutz that is an awesome goldhead btw! Da mn I love altos! :thumb:


----------



## Furcifer158

Not sure if it work but thanks for the advice MidNightCowBoy

If it did this is my wild alto comp "fire fin"


----------



## Furcifer158

http://s259.photobucket.com/albums/hh29 ... nt=mee.jpg
Ok still confused on how to do it.


----------



## Hurriken

Furcifer158 said:


> http://s259.photobucket.com/albums/hh290/furcifer158/?action=view&current=mee.jpg
> Ok still confused on how to do it.


Usually to the right or under the picture it will give you link choices. For this forum copy "IMG Code" and paste it here like so. And here is your nice looking fish.


----------



## Furcifer158

Ok thanks Hurriken


----------



## Furcifer158

I also have these rare killipi Comps
They are wild, I have 2 male and 3 female
love alto's


----------



## Multies

im thinking of getting some calvus again, lets see which calvus/comp looks best


----------



## aroussel

Got this little guy a few days ago...he's smaller than my caudopunctatus. Sorry bout the crappy pic quality...


----------



## Multies

i was SO TEMPTED to buy a black calvus today.
they were pretty big for 10$.
but i went and bought the gracilis..
maybe next month


----------



## tropheus duboisi breeder

Nice fish everybody


----------



## ajay

Altolamp are my facorte cichlids...here are pictures of my breeders.


----------



## MalawiLover

I have a trio of goldhead comps. The two females don't get along real well, but they each have a shell on the opposite sides of the tank, so they don't interact much.They are just about 2.5in with the male at just about 3in and are starting to breed.

my male-he has recently gotten very dark and the gold face is much more evident. 









his favorite female









and his backup girfriend (tattered fins) being picked on by the dominant female


----------



## thetim6

Old Pic of my male comp.


----------



## stslimited84

my lil guys/gals


----------



## MidNightCowBoy

Awesome fish guys! Keep the pics comin!

*Shameless Bump!*


----------



## Razzo

I have three F1 Calvis (Inkfin) fry in with some Gibberosa (kapampa) fry - they are still very little, can't wait for them to get bigger. Here are a few pics...


----------



## fmueller




----------



## thetim6

*ajay*, your fish are stunning! I especially like the yellow fins with the dark body color. Are those calvus?

*Fmueller*, is that gold head comp? Very sweet fish.

Those of you with juvies... It's gonna be a long time before your fish are adults haha!


----------



## Hurriken

Wow, this is great.

I have 5 A. Comp "Gold" that I bought a year ago at one inch. They were all the same size. Now they are all different sizes. The biggest one is the most colorful but he never comes out . I have not seen his whole body for a long time. Here he is in the rocks with what I think is a female. She is half his size. Her spots are blue.


----------



## KJ

Here`s a couple of mine:
















A. calvus "chaitika"









A. calvus "black pectoral"

More images here: http://www.kim-jakobsen.dk/Tanganyika/T ... calvus.htm

BRGDS Kim


----------



## fmueller

thetim6 said:


> *Fmueller*, is that gold head comp? Very sweet fish.


Thanks! Yes, that's a Goldhead compressiceps. I have 6 of them in my 240G with Frontosa (seen in the background), and a range of other Tang cichlids. I need to get some more photos of them one of these days!

Frank


----------



## aaxxeell

whoa thats cheap! over here @ australia they range from $20-70 (45average)
and the aussie dollar is 93 us cents, do the math!
and forget F1's *** seen 'em for several hundred $ ea.


----------



## Multies

wow..
i can get calvus for 10$..
40-50 for adults


----------



## 24Tropheus

WC and F1s pretty pricey in the shops here too. Â£15-45.
But at my cichlid club auction I picked up 6 F1s at 3 for Â£11. :thumb:


----------



## heartofthesun




----------



## Kingzilla

Here is my pair of Goldhead Comp's. The male is around 5" and the female about 3" or a little less. They have spawned once for me but I couldnt get the fry to survive.
-


----------



## burtoncb47

WOW! nice altos everyone!!!!
my pics are garbage compared to everyone elses but ill still share them...
my white calvus
















one of my darker ones









again sorry bout the picture quality but hope you enjoy them anyways....and the dirty glass  
they are old pictures and everything has gotten bigger and better  
my white calvus has taken the position as the dominant of the calvus

Burton


----------



## hsmith62




----------



## thetim6

hsmith62 said:


>


*hsmith62* that is one of the best looking altos I have ever seen, I really dig the yellow fins with a different color body. Is that yellow calvus, or?


----------



## Reel North

That yellow calvus is something else!! They are my fave fish, bar none!!! I ordered in a whole box just so I could get some!


----------



## cross

Here are mine ... excuse the dirty tank!


----------



## MidNightCowBoy

Some of those goldhead comps are just amazing. I have got to get me some!


----------



## Xenomorph

Nice fish everyone.


----------



## RAUL GILES

My 3 1/2" Red Fin


----------



## gideonx5

got this one about a year ago at 3 inches, he/she ? is a little over 4 inches now.
its an old pic looks much nicer now with some more size to it.

anyone have an idea if its a male or female?


----------



## Guest

Anybody with A. fasciatus? It'd be a shame to leave the cousin out of the thread :lol:.

Anyway I'd post pictures of my wild yellow calvus pair but I can never get decent shots of mine...or rather I can't get any shots that show their yellow well...


----------



## gideonx5

that took me about 30 pics to get that one. had to do it when i was cleaning the tank took all the decorations out except the shells. they dont like to be exposed and they take cover at the blink of an eye when the red light for my camera comes on 

will post pics of my others when I can get a decent shot, have one I need help identifying.


----------



## Hoosier Tank

Here is my Calvus in his favorite hiding spot...



Tried a Comp with him for a while...



and how he looked when I first got him...


----------



## bobberly1

Very nice! It's funny how wild caught animals are considered delicacies in this hobby, as far as reptiles and amphibians go they're untouchables. What size tanks to you guys keep your altos in?


----------



## gideonx5

sorry for the blurry pics having an algae problem at the moment.

Anyone have an idea what this might be?
Bought it the other day it was labeled as a red fin compressiceps i'm beginning to think its a calvus.


















also could use help identifying this one
I got him about a week ago, he was in extremely poor condition when i bought him at a wholesaler
they were wondering why he wasnt eating the zucchini tied to a rock and kept calling him a calvus compressiceps :-? [/img]


----------



## Robchester_2000

my babies!


----------



## ccroke

Hi Here is a photo of my comps. I brought them from a shop and were advertised as red head comps. Can someone tell me what they think it is?


----------



## ajay

Here is a few of my collection:
Altolamp.Compressicceps yellow redfin "kagongo"









Altolamp.Compressicceps orange "chaitika"

















Altolamp.Compressicceps "firefin red"









Altolamp.Compressiceeps "goldhead"









Altolamp.Calvus white "chaitika"

















Altolamp.Calvus black "inkfin"









Altolamp.Calvus black "Zaire"









Altolamp.Calvus yellow "nkonde"


----------



## mveale




----------



## h0nkzz

my one and only. WC yellow calvus, 4"


----------



## mveale

male black calvus stalks his pellet...


----------



## jh82

I managed to coax a few out of hiding for some pics. Sorry, I have a cheap camera.


----------



## mveale

nice.. this is beautiful...


jh82 said:


>


----------



## Bachachi

My Ink fin youngster


----------



## Razzo

Great thread, glad it is still going. I love all the pics.

Here is my new WC Altolamprologus compressicpes (orange fin). I got six of them a couple weeks ago. They are not full grown yet.


----------



## jamminallie

Comps i have raised since babies


----------



## Furcifer158

jamminallie said:


> Comps i have raised since babies


What kind are they
do you have a bigger pic of them


----------



## jamminallie

They parents were sold to me as orange comps, no region. This is my first picture posted, not sure why it's so small. Still trying...


----------



## jamminallie




----------



## Furcifer158

O How big are they now?


----------



## Furcifer158

Hit the image code on photobucket then paste it here


----------



## jamminallie

They are about 2.5 to 3 inches now. Dad is about 5 inches.

http://i548.photobucket.com/albums/ii34 ... 1230952036


----------



## Furcifer158

they look amazing


----------



## famikert

http://im1.shutterfly.com/media/47b9df2 ... /ry%3D400/


----------



## alicem

Whoa...famikert, that dude's almost 7" long! I had no idea they got that big.


----------



## Razzo

They do look great :thumb:


----------



## Furcifer158

my old kilipi comp


















my fire fin pairs


























Baby fire fins


----------



## Hoosier Tank

Woah Furcifer158! I count 50+ fry there... around here thats about $300-$400 worth on trade at the LFS if you can keep them all till they are an inch long!


----------



## Furcifer158

Ya they spawn almost every three weeks. I have well over a thousand fry growing out. I just sold the rest of my 1 inch fry. you know whats funny too that picture was of the first spawn I had with them now they range from 100 too 250 with almost 80 percent of them reaching an inch.


----------



## alicem

Hey, Hoosier Tank, road trip to Denver! woot


----------



## Hoosier Tank

alicem said:


> Hey, Hoosier Tank, road trip to Denver! woot


 :lol: Yeah! we could swing by there after Texas!!!


----------



## alicem

Hoosier Tank said:


> alicem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, Hoosier Tank, road trip to Denver! woot
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: Yeah! we could swing by there after Texas!!!
Click to expand...

 :thumb: 
..I wonder what ever happended to subsailor... :-?

Anyway, excellent picts, you guys! Keep 'em comming! opcorn:


----------



## jamminallie

female has passed on. 

http://i548.photobucket.com/albums/ii34 ... 1231108470


----------



## straitjacketstar

Alto. calvus Yellow













































Only shot I ever got of my black calvus. I didn't get to keep him long. 









And my faves, Alto. compressiceps Goldface
Pair


















Female









Male













































Fry


----------



## non_compliance

will altos go with

peacocks, labs, brichardi, borleyi, etc??


----------



## DJRansome

I'd say no. Other tangs like Caudopunctatus, etc.


----------



## gideonx5

famikert said:


> http://im1.shutterfly.com/media/47b9df2 ... /ry%3D400/


which variant of compressiceps is that?
I have one that looks very similiar but couldnt find out what it was


----------



## famikert

He is a dark Yellow calvus, when in water he is more light colored


----------



## CalvusCali




----------



## Razzo

Great thread - love all the pictures 

Here's a pic of one of my orange fins that I already posted but I zoomed in on one particluar comp and touched up the background a little trying to make my new avitar. Here it is...


----------

